# Newbie question - neutering a ram



## watchdogps (Jun 7, 2011)

I am new to sheep, I actually don't even have them yet. If all goes as planned I will be getting a pair from a friend. They are an older ewe, no longer being bred, and a ram. The ram is about 18 mos old I think. What is the best way to neuter a ram this age?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2011)

I would look into using a Burdizzo.  At his age he'd be too big to band unless you use a cattle bander, and it'd be easier to just Burdizzo him I think.  Make sure he has a good temperment though. At his age he may have a ram attitude, and I'm not sure if castrating him will take that attitude completely away.


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 8, 2011)

Whatever we do will be done by a vet! I am way too new to sheep to attempt anything myself. 
He is a babydoll sheep and is a sweetie. He is coming from a friend, and she knows I just want a couple sweet lawn ornaments!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2011)

watchdogps said:
			
		

> Whatever we do will be done by a vet! I am way too new to sheep to attempt anything myself.
> He is a babydoll sheep and is a sweetie. He is coming from a friend, and she knows I just want a couple sweet lawn ornaments!


If he's a babydoll you may be able to band him then.    Make sure to post pictures when you get them!


----------



## watchdogps (Jun 8, 2011)

I will! It won't be till December though. They are in Florida. I have to go there for the Eukanuba dog show to show one of my Anatolians, and I'm going to bring them back with me. 

(and yes, I know I could get them closer, but these are coming from a friend who is dispersing her herd. She is just giving them to me)


----------

